# how long to cycle an eheim?



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

I just set up my new eheim 2215 and did custom pvc pipeing for my tank. I have it installed into a cycled 55g planted tank and was wondering how long I should wait before I remove the sponge filter that has been in there since day one? I want to ensure the canister has enough bacteria to hold the cycle


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I say two weeks and at the end, squeeze out the sponge in the tank a bit to make sure


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Take sponge filter, cut up into tiny cubes, place cubes just below top blue foam pad in Eheim, in an even layer, ensuring there is no bypass.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

that is an even better idea, you sacrifice the sponge filter but you get it out of the way right away.


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

Yay I thought of that but kinda wanna have the sponge for future use if needed. 2 weeks is not that long and I can figure out what to plant in its place


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I would start squeezing that sponge in the tank at least once per week for a few weeks before removing it completely. I would wait a month before removing the sponge. 
--
Paul


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

I have the intake right beside the sponge so I guess squeezing it will cause the intake to pickup some of that bacteria


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Ischemia said:


> I have the intake right beside the sponge so I guess squeezing it will cause the intake to pickup some of that bacteria


Exactly. 
--
Paul


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Y2KGT said:


> Exactly.
> --
> Paul


I still think you should chop it up and put it in the canister. You won't cloud your tank at all this way.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

+1 on squeezing the sponge, leaving it in for a month and then removal.



Y2KGT said:


> I would start squeezing that sponge in the tank at least once per week for a few weeks before removing it completely. I would wait a month before removing the sponge.
> --
> Paul


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I can understand not wanting to sacrifice the sponge. I do agree with the idea of weekly squeezing the sponge out in the tank for the other filter to get seeded faster.

One thing you might want to consider is if you plan to use the sponge in the near future, and you aren't doing something like co2 dosing, you should keep the sponge going in the tank so it is already seeded and when you use it in another tank, you are basically instantly cycled in the new tank.

which reminds me, I need to move a sponge filter to an active tank to get it seeded.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Since every hard surface in the cycled tank is covered with nitrifying bacteria, if you were to take the new sponge and scrub the surface of the glass, you should pick up some bacteria to seed the sponge. This is likely to be more effective than adding detritus and heterotrophic bacteria to the filter.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

BillD said:


> Since every hard surface in the cycled tank is covered with nitrifying bacteria, if you were to take the new sponge and scrub the surface of the glass, you should pick up some bacteria to seed the sponge. This is likely to be more effective than adding detritus and heterotrophic bacteria to the filter.


He's not trying to seed a sponge. He's trying to seed an canister.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Isn't there a sponge in the HOB filter?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Wait, isn't this to seed a canister? Either way, you could add the bacteria to some of the media in the filter (whatever type it is)


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

ksimdjembe said:


> Wait, isn't this to seed a canister? Either way, you could add the bacteria to some of the media in the filter (whatever type it is)


I still say my suggestion of chopping the sponge up and putting it in the canister is most effective.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

definitely the most effective but he doesn't want to sacrifice the sponge filter and doesn't seem to be in a hurry, but I do agree that it would be the most effective way to get it done and over with faster.


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

Ya Im in no big rush to have it done. I would like to keep the sponge filter for future use in case it is needed one day. I will just be patient and let it happen as it does and plan on squeezing the sponge every so often.


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

So I ended up getting a bunch of plants n a trade and needed the space that the sponge was taking up so I ended up chopping it up and placing it in the canister. Jobs done!


----------

